# (CLOSED)Free crafting of sakura items if you bring your own ingredients



## Lavulin98 (Apr 3, 2020)

Heya! I have the following recipes:

Cherry blossom petal pile
cherry blossom branches
cherry blossom umbrella
blossom viewing lantern
outdoor picnic set
cherry blossom pond stone
cherry blossom clock
cherry blossom pochette
cherry blossom trees wall
Sakura wood wall
Sakura wood flooring

I craft for free if you bring the ingredients. Spreading the good will. 

Steps:

1. Send me a pm with your order.
2. I confirm you or tell you to wait.
3. I send you the dodo code.
4. When you arrive on the island, drop items on the beach and wait there.
5. Get the crafted items and leave as soon as possible.


----------



## SleepyKittens (Apr 3, 2020)

Can I have Branches & Umbrella crafted please! What do you need?


----------



## UnluckyUsagi (Apr 3, 2020)

that's so nice of you!! what would you need for the pond stone and petal pile? :0


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 3, 2020)

SleepyKittens said:


> Can I have Branches & Umbrella crafted please! What do you need?


 
branches: 8 cherry blossoms petals, 4 tree branches, 5 clay
umbrellaetals 7



UnluckyUsagi said:


> that's so nice of you!! what would you need for the pond stone and petal pile? :0



petal pile: 5 petals
pond stone: stone 10; petals 3


----------



## digimon (Apr 3, 2020)

hiya! could I please have the lantern, pond stone and petal pile?


----------



## UnluckyUsagi (Apr 3, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> petal pile: 5 petals
> pond stone: stone 10; petals 3


 I have everything ready! do i send dodo code or will you?


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 3, 2020)

I would like the branches, petal pile, lantern, and pond stone.
Can you tell me the ingredients needed for the lantern?
Thanks so much!


----------



## chrisbeta03 (Apr 3, 2020)

Could you craft 2 branches and two lanterns?  How much would that come to?


----------



## SleepyKittens (Apr 3, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> branches: 8 cherry blossoms petals, 4 tree branches, 5 clay
> umbrellaetals 7



I have all the materials! Do you have a code?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 3, 2020)

Okay these are a lot of people. Hahaha. I'll send each of you a pm in order. Please look for that.


----------



## SleepyKittens (Apr 3, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> Okay these are a lot of people. Hahaha. I'll send each of you a pm in order. Please look for that.


Sure thing. Im about to head out of the house! So I wont be able to respond in a couple hours~


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 3, 2020)

SleepyKittens said:


> Sure thing. Im about to head out of the house! So I wont be able to respond in a couple hours~



that's a bummer! because I only will be available for 1-2h more. because its already night here!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 3, 2020)

I started sending the pms! but the forum is soo slow. I don't think if we can manage to do it. but lets hope its okay!


----------



## angelcore (Apr 3, 2020)

hi there, could i please have the umbrella, lantern, outdoor picnic, and pond stone? thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## MilezX (Apr 3, 2020)

Hey hey, whenever it clears up, I'd like to request the items:

blossom petal pile
cherry blossom branches
blossom viewing lantern
cherry blossom pond stone

I'll be ready with my material whenever you can give a heads up for me come visit! 

IGN: Moon from Starglow


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 3, 2020)

Guys! The forum is moving soo slow that I can't communicate thru PMs at all! So I'm going to open my island for you to drop by and to tell me there what you need me to craft and provide the materials. 

Dodo code: 9YN44 

Please don't come unless you have the materials ready! All shops are closed down already so just wait on  the beach. 

I'm so sorry for the inconvenience! If there are people in front, please  wait patiently until I tell you in game you are next.


----------



## Cheybunny (Apr 3, 2020)

Hey! When you're free, can you "like' my comment so I know when to visit?
I want these made and have the materials for them! : cherry blossom umbrella, cherry blossom pond stone


----------



## angelcore (Apr 3, 2020)

hi i've got all materials ready!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 3, 2020)

Ok guys! So far we done 4 trades like this. It went somewhat okay! haha Gates are still open! Remember to leave as soon as you are done. Because if we get disconnect and it didn't save, we lose all items.


----------



## InkFox (Apr 3, 2020)

Thank you so much for doing this ! My island's gonna be a lot prettier now hehe.


----------



## HydrasQueen (Apr 3, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> Heya! I have the following recipes:
> 
> Cherry blossom petal pile
> cherry blossom branches
> ...


Hello! I would like to have two cherry blossom branches please! I have the ingredients


----------



## angelcore (Apr 3, 2020)

thank you so so much! ♥


----------



## HydrasQueen (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello! I would like to have 2 cherry blossom branches please! I have the ingredients


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 3, 2020)

Don't wait for my reply here! Try yo access my island. If the gates are still open, it means I'm doing it! If not, its over. I'm sorry for the inconvenience. Forum is too slow right now to watch the thread and reply to each person!

Dodo code: 9YN44

Please don't come unless you have the materials ready! All shops are closed down already so just wait on the beach.

I'm so sorry for the inconvenience! If there are people in front, please wait patiently on the beach until I tell you in game you are next.

After you are done, leave as soon as possible, because if we get disconnected, everyone loses the items!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2020

30 mins left!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 3, 2020)

That was it folks! Its midnight here, I'm going to sleep! Maybe I'll open tomorrow too this in the evening if people are interested. 

Lots of people came in today! Remember to pass on the goodness to someone else!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm online if anyone is interested~


----------



## baobei (Apr 4, 2020)

i'm interested! :') will you be doing the same format as earlier with us just dropping by with the materials ready or should i list down what i want?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 4, 2020)

baobei said:


> i'm interested! :') will you be doing the same format as earlier with us just dropping by with the materials ready or should i list down what i want?



Right now the forum is working much better so I can just pm people! Pm me with what you want crafted and I will send you the dodo. But before coming to the island, have all materials you need!


----------



## dino (Apr 4, 2020)

hiya! could i come over for three pond stones please?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 4, 2020)

dino said:


> hiya! could i come over for three pond stones please?



sure pm me and wait please. There is one person in front right now. I'll text you the dodo when I'm ready for you.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 4, 2020)

can you craft 4 blossom viewing lanterns for me? thank you


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 4, 2020)

p e p p e r said:


> can you craft 4 blossom viewing lanterns for me? thank you



pm me your order so I can keep track of it. And I'll send you the dodo. don't forget to bring your own materials!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

Orders done. See you later folks.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 4, 2020)

Taking a break from orders. I'll be back later!
--------------


Steps:

1. Send me a pm with your order. ( if you comment on this thread, unless you send the pm, you are not in line! so send pm plz. unless the forum is extremely slow, in which case I will provide dodo code in the thread for everyone to come )
2. I confirm you or tell you to wait.
3. I send you the dodo code.
4. When you arrive on the island, drop items on the beach and wait there.
5. Get the crafted items and leave as soon as possible.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm back online


----------



## icyii (Apr 4, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> I'm back online


Can I pretty please have all of them crafted?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 4, 2020)

icyii said:


> Can I pretty please have all of them crafted?



if you have ingredients for all, feel free to pm me.


----------



## icyii (Apr 4, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> if you have ingredients for all, feel free to pm me.


 Thank you so much, will gather the ingredients and pm you soon <3 is there anything else I can bring for you?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 4, 2020)

icyii said:


> Thank you so much, will gather the ingredients and pm you soon <3 is there anything else I can bring for you?



You can bring whatever you want if you want to gift me smth.


----------



## icyii (Apr 4, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> You can bring whatever you want if you want to gift me smth.



Thanks! I'll PM you!


----------



## icyii (Apr 4, 2020)

Thank you so much for doing this! Enjoy the gifts and have a wonderful day <3


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 4, 2020)

icyii said:


> Thank you so much for doing this! Enjoy the gifts and have a wonderful day <3



no problem! glad I could help!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

I'm taking a break you all! I'll open in a few hours back!


----------



## Helada10 (Apr 4, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> Heya! I have the following recipes:
> 
> Cherry blossom petal pile
> cherry blossom branches
> ...



Please can I have the petal pile and the pond stone?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 4, 2020)

Helada10 said:


> Please can I have the petal pile and the pond stone?



its closed right now. watch the thread for when its open and send a pm


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm back to do a few orders!


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 4, 2020)

PMing! Thank you!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 4, 2020)

Thank you for the nice gifts! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 4, 2020)

That was it for today folks! enjoy your sakura items!


----------



## Simplyynina (Apr 4, 2020)

Aww will you be doing it again ?


----------



## kenshin (Apr 5, 2020)

If you are doing this again today would you please pm me


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 6, 2020)

I feel like most people have gotten their free items out of this thread lol so my mission is done. But I am still willing to do another round. But availability is important to me! So people be online and around your pc's when you pm me. thank you. I'll be available probably next 1-3 hours.


----------



## 22lexi (Apr 6, 2020)

Hey! Could I get the branches and pond stone?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm also looking for books. In order to craft a library wall! So if someone could sell me some books or at least let me catalogue one I would really appreciate it!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



alexa223 said:


> Hey! Could I get the branches and pond stone?



read the first post in the thread! 

Steps:

1. Send me a pm with your order.
2. I confirm you or tell you to wait.
3. I send you the dodo code.
4. When you arrive on the island, drop items on the beach and wait there.
5. Get the crafted items and leave as soon as possible.


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 6, 2020)

Hey I would like two pond stones and and an umbrella! How many petals would you need?  thanks for doing this btw! it's so sweet haha! the balloons aren't giving me any recipes ;u;


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 6, 2020)

May I have the pochette, the branches, and two umbrellas! I can defo bring materials ^^


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 6, 2020)

As long as the thread is open, you can definitely have your stuff! But PM in order to be put in line! commenting on the thread itself doesn't put you in line! PM me. that's how I keep track of orders.  thank you

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020

UPDATE: There are server issues going on! Can't connect to the internet for the time being! I will re open the thread and take orders when connection fixes itself. Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Toebeancat (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi can I have the wall, pile and the lantern? Thanks


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 6, 2020)

Open for maybe 1 more hour. Still looking for books to buy or catalogue. thank you!


----------



## Simplyynina (Apr 6, 2020)

hi do you have the sakura wood wall?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 6, 2020)

Simplyynina said:


> hi do you have the sakura wood wall?


I do!


----------



## Simplyynina (Apr 6, 2020)

are you avail right now?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 6, 2020)

Simplyynina said:


> are you avail right now?



the thread is closed but if you send me a dodo I can come quick do it, especially since you watched the thread since yesterday. haha. But you will have to set up a DIY stand for me.


----------



## Simplyynina (Apr 6, 2020)

ok!! sorry didnt realize it went to page 4 for responses!. my dodo is m9LKB


----------

